# Why Bodybuilders Should Use Clomid?



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (May 22, 2017)

PCT(Post cycle thrapy) is a word, can't familar any more word, among bodybuilding communicity. It's ineviatable process after taking anabolic steroids and it can effectively help to recover back to the body normal testosterone level.

Most anabolic steroids, especially the androgens, cause inhibition of the body's own testosterone production. When a bodybuilder comes off a steroid cycle, natural testosterone production is zero and the levels of the steroids taken in the blood are diminishing. This leaves the ratios of catabolic: anabolic hormones in the blood high, hence the body is in a state of catabolism, and as a result, much of the muscle tissue that was gained on the cycle is now going to be lost.

Clomid stimulates the hypothalamus to, in turn stimulant the anterior pituitary gland (aka hypophysis) to release gonadotrophic hormones. The gonadotrophic hormones are follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH - aka interstitial cell stimulating hormone (ICSH)). FSH stimulates the testes to produce more testosterone, and LH stimulates them to secrete more testosterone. This feedback mechanism is known as the hypothalamic-pituitary-testes axis (HPTA), and results in an increase of the body's own testosterone production and blood levels rise, to, in part, compensate for the diminishing levels of exogenous steroids. This is vital to minimise post cycle muscle losses.

*When To Take Clomid?*

The correct time to take Clomid depends on the type and cycle of steroids you have been using. Different steroids have different half-lifes (indicates the time a substance diminishes in blood), and Clomid administration should be taken accordingly.

As we have seen above, Clomid taken when androgen levels in our blood are still high will be a waste. It is crucial to wait for androgen levels to fall before implementing our Clomid therapy. However, if taken too late we could possibly lose gains.

Below listed determines when you should start Clomid. Select from the list any steroids you've used in your cycle and whichever one has the latest starting point is the time to commence Clomid. For example, if Dianabol, Sustanon and Winstrol were cycled, the time for administering Clomid should be 3 weeks post cycle, as Sustanon remains active in the body for the longest period of time.

Steroid cycle:              after last injection  ;     Length of Clomid Cycle
Anadrol:	                8 - 12 hours	       ;        3 weeks
Deca durabolan:	             3 weeks	 ;                 4 weeks
Dianabol:	                4 - 8 hours	        ;       3 weeks
Equipoise:	                17 - 21 days	        ;       3 weeks
Winstrol	                    8 - 12 hours	        ;       2-3 weeks
Primabolan depot:	         10 - 14 days	   ;            2 weeks
Finajet/Trenbolone:	         3 days	          ;         3 weeks
Testosterone Sustanon:	      3 weeks	    ;               3 weeks
Testosterone Cypionate:	      2 weeks	     ;              3 weeks
Testosterone Enanthate:        2 weeks	     ;              3 weeks
Testosterone Propionate:        3 days	              ;     3 weeks
Testosterone Suspension:       4 - 8 hours	       ;        2-3 weeks

*How To Take Clomid?*

Clomid has a long half-life (possibly 5 days), so there is no need to split up doses throughout the day. If Sustanon has been used and Clomid is commenced 3 weeks after the last injection, I would estimate that androgen levels are low enough to start sending the correct signals. If androgen levels are still a little high, we need to start at a high enough amount that will work or help, even if androgen levels are still a little high. Try 300mg on day 1; then use 100mg for the next 10 days; followed by 50mg for 10 days.   :action-smiley-030:


----------



## Al elmer (May 22, 2017)

Guy, well done. thanks for your knowledge.


----------

